# New Setup - Good read for beginners



## TestudoGeek

This weekend I finally found a couple of hours to work on my Hermann's enclosure. I'd been thinking about adding a little length to what I had, because it was hard to keep the old setup from getting to dry to soon.

I also started planting Dandellions and Hawkbit in small pots inside the enclosure, and needed a little more room.

For the record, this was the old setup.

And here are the pics of the new one (double the size of the first):







The enclosure is split(able) in half. This is good for cleaning.






On the left side, over the hide, I have a ceramic heater keeping air temps at 70Ã‚ÂºF (night and day). I had it a little lower at first, but the tort wouldn't come out...






Yes, that's Alfalfa Hay next to the grass pot. I know it has to much protein. Just didn't know it when I bought it... I'll change that later on (my tort doesn't really pay any atention to it anyway).
















The day's menu consisting of weeds, clover & turnip greens.






Ceramic Heater is on a thermostat.






Transplanted feeders:






Dandellion and Hawkbit:







I'm still monitoring things cause this change is only 2 days old. Feddback is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: New Setup*

I think it looks fantastic. I think you have enough going on around the outer edges that the transparacy of tote is not going to be an issue with your little one. I love the idea of cheap caging and cutting the sides of those two totes and putting them together was excellent. What type of containers is the dandelion in? They almost look like PVC pieces, which would be a great idea. (*heads to the supply store!) Inexpensive caging ideas are really helpful for newcomers trying to setup a new cage after the expense of purchasing a tort hatchling and ideas like this one can help them to do so and not be out a ton of $$. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



JustAnja said:


> I think it looks fantastic. I think you have enough going on around the outer edges that the transparacy of tote is not going to be an issue with your little one. I love the idea of cheap caging and cutting the sides of those two totes and putting them together was excellent. What type of containers is the dandelion in? They almost look like PVC pieces, which would be a great idea. (*heads to the supply store!) Inexpensive caging ideas are really helpful for newcomers trying to setup a new cage after the expense of purchasing a tort hatchling and ideas like this one can help them to do so and not be out a ton of $$. Thanks for sharing.



Anja,
This is Indeed a cheap solution. The plastic containers cost 6,00Euros each. As you said, I simply cut off one side in each and lined them together.

As for the transparency, the only side that needed taping was the far letf one (see the 3rd pic). Everyother side is covered with pots or walls, etc

The dandelion containers are ceramic, made by IKEA. We had a bunch of them lying around that were outgrown by some cactus a while ago.


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: New Setup*

I have asked Josh to sticky this thread so that it stays at the top of the Enclosures board. This is a great resource for new tort owners!


----------



## jlyoncc1

*RE: New Setup*

Your set-up looks great. I am inspired to redo my hatchlings. Yours looks alot more fun! What is the substrate you used?

Dee


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*

Thank you for your comments.



jlyoncc1 said:


> What is the substrate you used?
> 
> Dee



That's Coconut Husk as substrate (Bead a Beast type stuff). Comes in the form of a brick that expands with water.


----------



## Crazy1

*RE: New Setup*

Wonderful set-up
Ok, I am inspired, now I am redoing mine!


----------



## barbie69

*RE: New Setup*

Awesome set up!! I never thought about the two totes together before....now I am going to have to try it! Looks GREAT!! Thank for sharing!


----------



## Fiddlerchick

*RE: New Setup*

WOW!!! Now I really have "enclosure envy" (and resourcefulness regret). Sure wish I'd found this forum and your wonderful post when our little Farishta wandered into our yard the beginning of this month before I went on a clueless shopping rampage and spent us homeless trying (and repeatedly failing!) to get her set up properly. 

Super job, and many thanks for the exceptionally helpful and detailed info for the new tort "parents"!! 

-Brenda K


----------



## wayne.bob

*RE: New Setup*

the substrate looks like eco-earth (i think)
Amazing job on the set up!


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



blackTITAN said:


> Okay so you have definatly motivated me to being more creative. Right now I have a UV light and heat lamp. You have 3 lamps. I'm really really really new at all this. Can you give me your best recomentations and tell me about your Ceramic heater/thermostat and what it does, along with your other lights, and why you placed them where they are?
> 
> Thanks!
> kat



Hello Kat,
On the right side of the enclosure, I have the compact UVB light & the heat lamp over the rocks. You really have to make sure both these lamps point to the same spot, so the tort gets all the good rays while basking.

In my case, I had to reposition the UVB closer to the basking spot since I have a ReptiGlo 5.0 wich is not that strong 8.0 or 10.0 is better for THH).

On the left side, I have the ceramic heat emitter, that basically serves as a temp. monitor. If the temps fall below 70Ã‚ÂºF, it turns on and heats up the place back to that value. Without this the lower temps on the left side of the enclosure wouldn't encourage my hatchling to leave its den.

Since I put this setup together however, I found some shortcomings:

1) As mentioned, the 5.0 UVB wasn't strong enough to be that far from the basking spot;
2) The ceramic heat emitter was to far up, so the temps didn't "push" the tort out of the den in the cold winter mornings. I dropped it a little, and it works pretty good. The new problem was that it dried up the substrate terribly fast, so what I then did was to also turn it off at night along with the other 2 lights. I also added another den\cave on the right side of the enclosure;
3) Coco husk, by itself, can become to dusty to fast (although in my experience this can vary greatly from manufacturer to manufacturer);
4) Plant growth inside the enclosure requires clear access to the uvb bulb, so I had to move things around as they grew;
5) Torts seem to prefer complex\denser surroundings to clear open areas (maybe because my tort is a baby and thus feels more safe in denser landscape);

That said, this is the new shape of the enclosure (sorry about the "darker feel", but I took these at night - tort is sleeping on the cave below the basking spot):






The left side of the enclosure is more or less the same. The alfalfa hay is gone, and the substrate now is 100% natural Top Soil (unfertilized), wich I find holds moisture alot better, and also improved the tort's footing.






UVB bulb now has direct access to The Basking spot.






Right side alot more bushy, with another cave and some dry grape leafs on the corner for interest.






Vetch really grows fast...






Ground zero.






The new Den (if you look closely, you can actually see the pattern of the tort's shell in there)






View from left to right.






Hope I answered all your questins. If not, feel free to ask.


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



wayne.bob said:


> the substrate looks like eco-earth (i think)
> Amazing job on the set up!



Yes, it was eco-earth, now Top Soil.
Thanks!


----------



## wayne.bob

*RE: New Setup*

this setup has inspired me to build a new setup for my torts, starting tomorrow


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



blackTITAN said:


> How did you manage to cut out the sides?



I used a XACTO blade. Something like this.

(Be carefull with your fingers).


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



blackTITAN said:


> So I was asking this question earlier in the Greek forum, and since you know a lot about the enclosures, my baby greek sleeps A LOT. Danny mentioned it might be the diet im feeding him, which I will change come friday, but do you think it could be the enviroment? My enclosure it about the same size as one of your tubs. I have a UV and Heat light pointed on the same rock (95 deg). On the shady side (70deg) he has a little log den he loves to burry himself in at night and he burrys himself in the dirt by the heated rock durning the day.
> 
> However I am noticing he is over sleeping. I am trying to believe it is because I had to move him from my boyfriend's apartment to mine just this last weekend. He was so active at his house, but it seems all he does is sleep at mine and I'm worried  When I come home from work he isn't crawling all over the place anymore but hiding in the dirt.
> 
> I set up his space the same way, with the only exception being I switched from a lid to a rock that his food sits on. What are your thoughts?



Kat, Danny is usually right, so the first thing i'd do would be - like he said - to change the diet.

But since you used the same diet before, and he was active, i'm wondering if your house could be colder than your boyfriend's. What are the temps on the rest of the enclosure (away from the basking light)? The 70Ã‚ÂºF you mention is just fine. Just make sure you're measuring at ground level. I had an issue with low temps during the day on the the cool end of my enclosure when I added the 2nd tub. If the overall temps donÃ‚Â´t rise in the morning the tort tends to slow down or not move at all. But when my enclosure was smaller, I had no such problem, because the average temps on the cold side would always be above 70Ã‚ÂºF.

I also find that my tort gets stressed when I move alot of stuff around inside the enclosure. How long ago was the move? Is it a shy tort?


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



blackTITAN said:


> I put the temperature gauge at the far end of the shady side, and put it on the ground like a rock. I re-checked it this morning and it stays for the most part at 70deg. So do you think I need another light that maybe keeps it around 75deg?



IÃ‚Â´d say 70Ã‚ÂºF is just fine for the cool end.



blackTITAN said:


> The move was last week, and I have been changing his plants out probably more frequently then I should and then I just took them out altogether because I'm going to put seeds in them instaed of keep repotting fresh herbs, etc... That probably caused him some stress, like you mentioned.
> 
> As for shyness, yesterday I woke him up after work and gave him a bath. He usually hiccups so much (last bath was about 4 days ago), but I was able to brush his shell and put some water on his head while he walked around the dish without him hiccuping or hiding in his shell.  yey! I'm hoping that means he is relaxing a lot more  Also while he was drying off, I held him for the second time in about a week, and he was calm and even munched on kale and carrots; he seemed really relaxed. When he got back in his cage he was crusing around- munching on more food and then sat on his sunny rock for a bit. When I checked back on him a few hours later he was back sleeping under his log lol. >_<



Sounds like your care is just fine. Try to change the diet to what Danny suggested and see what happens.


----------



## lynncharlene

*RE: New Setup*

How do you get a ceramic heater with a thermostat?


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: New Setup*



lynncharlene said:


> How do you get a ceramic heater with a thermostat?



Actually this one I got from a friend who has a company that imports Pet supplies, but I've seen them for sale in reptile-specialized Pet Shops.


----------



## Itort

I have a thermastat rated at 500 watts with a double outlet. I think it is a exo-terra. I'm running a total oy three emitters totalling 250 watts. I dropped the senser prode in the enclosurer most likely to lose heat and it works like a charm. As I said it is a seperate unit.


----------



## Jamberry

What size totes are you using? 

Do you not need UV on both ends? Sorry if that's a dumb question, lol. I'm new to tortoises; none of my current reptiles require UV lighting. I'm trying to get an indoor Russian Tortoise pen set-up a.s.a.p, and you've given me some great ideas. 

Do you mist the enclosure? 

Last question, heh. How old is that little fellow?


----------



## TestudoGeek

Jamberry said:


> What size totes are you using?
> 
> Do you not need UV on both ends? Sorry if that's a dumb question, lol. I'm new to tortoises; none of my current reptiles require UV lighting. I'm trying to get an indoor Russian Tortoise pen set-up a.s.a.p, and you've given me some great ideas.
> 
> Do you mist the enclosure?
> 
> Last question, heh. How old is that little fellow?



Hello Jamberry, welcome to TFO.

I do have UVB at both ends right now, but just because I had 1 spare UVB bulb (I upgraded from a 5 to a 10). That's not a dumb question at all. In my case, and since it's cold right now, the tort only comes to the cold side to eat. It generaly stays under the spot light or in the vicinity of it.

I do not mist the enclosure, but I do water the plants I have in there, so that boosts the humidity. Russians are not really humidity-needing torts, so you don't need to woory to much about that. just make sure to soak your tort in warm water (at least) once a week. Also, keep a shallow dish with fresh water.

The totes are something like 45cmx30 each I think. So the enclosure is 45x60 more or less (if you want I'll take exact measures).

My hermann's is 7 months old.

Feels free to ask all the questions you want.


----------



## TestudoGeek

Here are updated pics, of what I now have (1/2 top soil 1/2 Aspen)


----------



## Crazy1

TestudoGeek, I love your enclosure. it is simple and to the point. If I was your tort I would feel Like I was walking through a forest of tasty goodies there just for me to sample. Rocks to step on and wipe my feet to keep the aspen out of my watering hole and I believe that is a small container of powdered calcium? I Just love it.


----------



## TestudoGeek

Crazy1 said:


> TestudoGeek, I love your enclosure. it is simple and to the point. If I was your tort I would feel Like I was walking through a forest of tasty goodies there just for me to sample. Rocks to step on and wipe my feet to keep the aspen out of my watering hole and I believe that is a small container of powdered calcium? I Just love it.



Thanks Robyn!
Yep, that's powdered calcium (the tort munched on it intensily the first week I put it in there)


----------



## Nay

Looking through these pics, I certainly dupilcate all that was said.Nice job!! and what an inspiration!!!
The calicum free choise?? I would have never thought to do that. It is recommended for all? I have Russians, A RF, an Ornate box and a Leopard??
Then they could get it as they need it?
Always always stuff to learn, thanks 
Na


----------



## TestudoGeek

Nay said:


> Then they could get it as they need it?



That's the general idea. To have it in there so the tort can eat it when needed. Just like with the cuttlefish bone. I just happened to find calcium on the herp store a few month ago and went with this solution, skipping the cuttlefish.

I keep the small container (a water bottle cap) next to his feeding rock (missing in the last picture, since it was removed for cleaning) to promote interest. Torts are inquisitive by nature, I guess, and it took mine a couple of minutes to find it, sniff it and devour it.

Fist week was intense, but now it eats small amounts everyother week.

I'm sure it'll work with your torts to.


----------



## Cam

This is very helpful to all of us 'just getting started' to use as a guide.

Thank you!


----------



## Nay

And to those who aren't just getting started, but just trying to get it right!!!!


----------



## Nay

Nay said:


> And to those who aren't just getting started, but just trying to get it right!!!!



Testudo Greek, You have inspired me!! 
After looking at your new enclosure(and having this snowny day off!) I decided to build my Russians a new pen. I took some 1 X 10's and cut 2 at 48in and 2 at 38 in and nailed them together, Took a piece of plywood cut to fit, nailed on.Took some old pool liner(which was frozen) thawed it out and tried to cut to fit(round doesn't fit too well in square,plus I didn't want to staple it to the bottom and have any leak spots so it's a bit bunchy))
Added peat moss, to what I had leftover unfrozen dirt, sterile pot soil and bark mulch. Still wondering how my temps will be, might have to adjust, but put my Russians in and the female went right over to eat.
Tell me what I am missing for them, it's about time I get it right.Thanks


----------



## Nay

Two things , I relize it's TestudoGeek Sorry, and I put in the same pic twice. Oh well you get the idea.


----------



## Cam

Nay said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> 
> And to those who aren't just getting started, but just trying to get it right!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testudo Greek, You have inspired me!!
> After looking at your new enclosure(and having this snowny day off!) I decided to build my Russians a new pen. I took some 1 X 10's and cut 2 at 48in and 2 at 38 in and nailed them together, Took a piece of plywood cut to fit, nailed on.Took some old pool liner(which was frozen) thawed it out and tried to cut to fit(round doesn't fit too well in square,plus I didn't want to staple it to the bottom and have any leak spots so it's a bit bunchy))
> Added peat moss, to what I had leftover unfrozen dirt, sterile pot soil and bark mulch. Still wondering how my temps will be, might have to adjust, but put my Russians in and the female went right over to eat.
> Tell me what I am missing for them, it's about time I get it right.Thanks
Click to expand...



Woo Hooo! Way to go


----------



## Crazy1

Nay, Congrats on your new pen, sounds like you worked hard today. You have water, food, substrate, a hide, lamps, Plants and it looks like, is that a stool for you (Hehe). Looks good to me. What type of plant is that? It looks like a Spathyphyllium (Peace lily)? Are they Good for torts?


----------



## Nay

Hi Robyn, I did work hard, thank you. Using power tools, although it's my husbands liviehood, is not my thing!!
The plant is a Peace lily, but the torts can't even come close to reaching it. That was the next thing to check on, I have a zillon plants in my home. Which ones are safe? Spider plants are abundant right now, are they ok? I did see hens and chix are good, but they are outside in hibernation, I'll be sure to keep some of those in next year. 
The stool is what the clamps fit on!! but I do think the lights have to be re tweeked. That project today.(maybe new pens for the Rf anf\d the Leopard next week!!!)
How often do you guys completely change the substrate??
Na


----------



## Crazy1

Nay said:


> (maybe new pens for the Rf anf\d the Leopard next week!!!)



You go girl 
Spider plants and wandering jew are good. I feed my torts these fequently. I seen the clamps on the stool I just thought it cute and really not a bad idea. My guys are on 6 to 8 inches of dirt and sand plus shredded aspen I don't change the entire substrate. They are outside from about March to Nov. Next year they will be on only aspen so I will probably change the whole thing out more often. Most of their toilet habits are done during soak time so it saves on the cleanup.


----------



## TestudoGeek

Nay said:


> Testudo Greek, You have inspired me!!
> After looking at your new enclosure(and having this snowny day off!) I decided to build my Russians a new pen. I took some 1 X 10's and cut 2 at 48in and 2 at 38 in and nailed them together, Took a piece of plywood cut to fit, nailed on.Took some old pool liner(which was frozen) thawed it out and tried to cut to fit(round doesn't fit too well in square,plus I didn't want to staple it to the bottom and have any leak spots so it's a bit bunchy))
> Added peat moss, to what I had leftover unfrozen dirt, sterile pot soil and bark mulch. Still wondering how my temps will be, might have to adjust, but put my Russians in and the female went right over to eat.
> Tell me what I am missing for them, it's about time I get it right.Thanks



Good work Nay!
Looks like your hard work payed off.
How are the torts liking the new setup?
What did the old one look like?


----------



## woou2

What a fantastic Forum am new to Torts so will probably be asking lots of silly questions bear with me and what a great enclosure
Testudo Greek


----------



## TestudoGeek

Thanks woou2.
Welcomo to TFO. You'll find alot of help here, so feel free to ask away 
cheers,
T.


----------



## Abaqus

How did you attach the two totes together so the substrate does not come out?


----------



## TestudoGeek

Abaqus said:


> How did you attach the two totes together so the substrate does not come out?



notice on the second pic (above) one of the light fixtures clamps both totes together. actually, I don't even have that setup *exactly* as pictured, and the totes stay in place even without clamping. the weight of the soil, stones, plants and dishes keep everything nice and tidy.

Of course it's a baby tort. a bigger animal would require EXTRA attention to detail.

even so, I still get a strait line of soil in between the totes over a 2 to 3 month period. I just clean that while I clean the rest of the enclosure.

no big deal, really.


----------



## Okietorter

My winter enclosure for my 9-in redfoot was a 55 gal. storage bin in the kitchen. I let Chief Wilma out to run around the kitchen during the day. Then, this spring, I found a 4 x 4 ft. bookcase with no shelves, knocked out the back, and laid it on a grassy spot. Along with some cypress mulch I placed a large clay water dish, a concrete block with a sq. wood cover in one corner for a hide and cool place, & planted a dwarf banana tree. It is placed in backyard with part shade. I rotate a large piece of bark or a flat rock, or several other rocks to keep her from getting bored. I let her out into the yard to graze and she loves to watch the dog, or will keep an eye on me as she moseys around. She loves being misted.


----------



## agnesrose

Love the set up!!! I'm definitely going to try this out when I get my first tortoise =]. So pretty much all you did was tape up the two plastic crates right?


----------



## Pesky Fly

I love it....*Drool*.


----------



## TaraTort

Heyy, i saw some one asked where can you get a ceramic heater with a thermostat... i was going to ask the same question
And it was asnwered from a reptile speacilized pet store, the only pet store that i have near me doesnt do it do you know any where online that will do them?

Oh and those cages shown were fanstatic they were great , like a little junhle for your tort,
Great set ups


----------



## tortoisenerd

A "ceramic heat emitter" bulb will be sold separately from the fixture (you want a ceramic socket, either a cage or a hood fixture), and sold separately from a thermostat. Any online reptile store will have all of them (pet stores usually have the bulbs, although at a huge price markup), although the fixture and thermostat don't have to be specifically for reptiles and may be found at a hardware store.

I suggest starting a new thread to get recommendations for a set up including wattage for the bulb, as this post is months old.


----------



## derf

So impressed, we're building one now!


----------



## derf

i love it, where did you get all your materials? i want to do something similar but don't know where i would find the flat rocks


----------



## Yvonne G

derf said:


> i love it, where did you get all your materials? i want to do something similar but don't know where i would find the flat rocks



This thread was originally started in Dec. of '07. I haven't seen the originator post in quite a while. Also, he's in Lisbon, so where he got his supplies probably wouldn't do you any good. Why don't you start a new thread and ask your questions again. You might get a better response if you start a new thread.

Yvonne


----------



## Ichabod

How many gallons are the plastic container?

I am in love with your setup!!!!


----------



## way2gfy

TestudoGeek said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they could get it as they need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the general idea. To have it in there so the tort can eat it when needed. Just like with the cuttlefish bone. I just happened to find calcium on the herp store a few month ago and went with this solution, skipping the cuttlefish.
> 
> I keep the small container (a water bottle cap) next to his feeding rock (missing in the last picture, since it was removed for cleaning) to promote interest. Torts are inquisitive by nature, I guess, and it took mine a couple of minutes to find it, sniff it and devour it.
> 
> Fist week was intense, but now it eats small amounts everyother week.
> 
> I'm sure it'll work with your torts to.
Click to expand...


I have some Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 powder and was wondering if that was ok to give to my Desert Tortoise?

Here is the info I have on it:

Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 
Phosphorous - Free Ultrafine powder

Rep-Cal Ultrafine (fine grind) is an excellent source of calcium for all reptiles and amphibians. Scientifically formulated from 100% natural Oyster Shell phosphorous-free calcium carbonate with added Vitamin D3 to aid in the absorption of calcium.

Dosage: We ask that you mix Rep-Cal with our vitamin supplement Herptivite. If we premixed the products, the "beadlets" of beta carotene in Herptivite may possibly be damaged during manufacturing by the calcium in Rep-Cal. Mix with vegetables, fruits, and pastes approximately 1/2 tablespoon Rep-Cal with 1/2 tablespoon Herptivite per pound of food. 
Before feeding insects: 
1) Thoroughly mix a 1:1 ratio of Rep-Cal and Herptivite in a plastic bag.
2) Place insects in the bag.
3) Shake slowly until they are completely covered.
No other supplementation is required.

I got that info off their website.

Thanks.


----------



## chadk

way2gfy said:


> TestudoGeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they could get it as they need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the general idea. To have it in there so the tort can eat it when needed. Just like with the cuttlefish bone. I just happened to find calcium on the herp store a few month ago and went with this solution, skipping the cuttlefish.
> 
> I keep the small container (a water bottle cap) next to his feeding rock (missing in the last picture, since it was removed for cleaning) to promote interest. Torts are inquisitive by nature, I guess, and it took mine a couple of minutes to find it, sniff it and devour it.
> 
> Fist week was intense, but now it eats small amounts everyother week.
> 
> I'm sure it'll work with your torts to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have some Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3 powder and was wondering if that was ok to give to my Desert Tortoise?
> 
> Here is the info I have on it:
> 
> Rep-Cal Calcium with Vitamin D3
> Phosphorous - Free Ultrafine powder
> 
> Rep-Cal Ultrafine (fine grind) is an excellent source of calcium for all reptiles and amphibians. Scientifically formulated from 100% natural Oyster Shell phosphorous-free calcium carbonate with added Vitamin D3 to aid in the absorption of calcium.
> 
> Dosage: We ask that you mix Rep-Cal with our vitamin supplement Herptivite. If we premixed the products, the "beadlets" of beta carotene in Herptivite may possibly be damaged during manufacturing by the calcium in Rep-Cal. Mix with vegetables, fruits, and pastes approximately 1/2 tablespoon Rep-Cal with 1/2 tablespoon Herptivite per pound of food.
> Before feeding insects:
> 1) Thoroughly mix a 1:1 ratio of Rep-Cal and Herptivite in a plastic bag.
> 2) Place insects in the bag.
> 3) Shake slowly until they are completely covered.
> No other supplementation is required.
> 
> I got that info off their website.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


They make the kind that does not have D3 as well. That is typically the one you want. Can you exchange it? If your tort is getting natural sun or artificial via UVB bulb, then you don't want the D3 as it could be dangerous (overdose). A cuttlebone is often all you need for calcium. They chew it when their bodies tell them they need it. But sprinkling a little calcium carbonate powder on their food here and their can be a good idea as well. No need to pay the high pet store costs either...


----------



## cosmomom

this looks great- can you advise what you have planted?


----------



## crisscross187

Thats awesome, what did you use for the ground the tortoise walks on? I want to have stuff like that for mine b/c he's not like the stuff he has now.


----------



## Yvonne G

Testudogeek posted the pictures of his habitat TWO years ago. And he hasn't visited the forum in almost a year. He is in Portugal, so the brand name of his substrate wouldn't be the same one you would have access to unless you are also in Portugal.

It looks to me like coconut coir.


----------



## crisscross187

HI I WAS WONDRING WHAT YOU USED FOR THE SUBSTRATE IT LOOKS GREAT AND PROBABLY RETAINS MOISTURE


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Crisscross187:

This is a *VERY OLD* thread and the original poster hasn't visited the forum for a very long time.


----------

